# March 6th JLPT



## fishdoc (Mar 1, 2010)

_*Dont forget to come see us on the 6th out of Berrys on Jackson. Safe Light till 3pm. Just $40 gets you in the show.If your going to try to fish the Classic you have to fish 7-14 events. Mike 678/972/0319*_


http://lakejacksonpottournaments.tripod.com/index.html


----------



## fishdoc (Mar 1, 2010)

To Preregister PM ME.


----------



## brian lee (Mar 1, 2010)

hey mike ill be there. also will you have the points updated and right soon. thanks


----------



## fishdoc (Mar 1, 2010)

Maybe, well see ya there. We all know your in the lead. No need to rub it in........


----------



## fburris (Mar 1, 2010)

March 6th I am at Sinclair. What is the next date. The website does not show March 6, are you adding some more before the May dates?


----------



## brian lee (Mar 1, 2010)

its not that im rubbing it in, just wanna know the total.i try not to rub nothin in. it could change w/ the weights coming in lately


----------



## fishdoc (Mar 2, 2010)

No may dates, its a miss print. As far as the points Ill add it up , but its not hard to add your weight to know what you have......There are only 3 people even in the hunt.


----------



## fishdoc (Mar 2, 2010)

Points are as Follows 
1st Brian Lee  68.71lb
2nd Mark Hetkowski 58.82lb
3rd Mitchell/Poole 56.46lb
4th Randy Bush 51.38lb
5th Marty Mote  47.68LB
6TH Barry Collins/Andy Waldrop 34.75lb
7th Will P/Manny P 28.36lb
8th Cleary /Stanton 26.76
9th Shawn Whitmer 26.29
10 Michael Dike 3rd 25.59lb


----------



## BowShooter (Mar 2, 2010)

PM sent


----------



## BowShooter (Mar 2, 2010)

DO we just show up and pay


----------



## Marks500 (Mar 2, 2010)

Yes Just show up at the tournament and have your 40.00 Dollars Ready. You are already Registered.


----------



## chad smith (Mar 2, 2010)

ill be there,maybe my good luck will follow me from last weekends bass busters tourny on jackson.or just our pattern will stay strong. how do you register?


----------



## fishdoc (Mar 3, 2010)

To register pm me.
1 whitmer
2. Brian lee
3.mark hetkowski
4.randy  bush
5.mitchell/poole
6.randy heath
7.david cherry
8.Will P./


----------



## Basshunter21 (Mar 3, 2010)

see ya'll there....it's been like 2 months since I've touched jackson....i don't expect much maybe a 25 lb bag or so..........ya right


----------



## Marks500 (Mar 3, 2010)

Basshunter21 said:


> see ya'll there....it's been like 2 months since I've touched jackson....i don't expect much maybe a 25 lb bag or so..........ya right



I think I saw you out on the lake this Past Saturday?


----------



## Marks500 (Mar 5, 2010)

Be sure to PM Mike with your Registration.... Its gonna be a good Day out on Jackson tomorrow!


----------



## Outdooralm (Mar 5, 2010)

Hey mike sign me up. I will be there.

PM sent.


----------



## fishdoc (Mar 5, 2010)

Got It. Good luck to you guys tommorow.


----------



## Outdooralm (Mar 6, 2010)

Good job to all you guys who fished.


----------



## Marks500 (Mar 6, 2010)

Outdooralm said:


> Good job to all you guys who fished.



Yeah it was a Nice day out. Wasnt the Bite I expected it to be but it was Decent. Eric Always has a good Bite Reguardless of Conditions.


----------



## Outdooralm (Mar 7, 2010)

Hey could some one post official results please.


----------



## Hunter Haven (Mar 7, 2010)

Outdooralm said:


> He could some one post official results please.



Talked to Perkins earlier about your success.
Good job.
Post up that PIG young man...LOL


----------



## Marks500 (Mar 7, 2010)

3/6/2010 Results - 10 Boats

Austin McCullough/ Eric Perkins -14.42lbs and Big Fish 6.63lbs
Josh/Dakota Kelly- 8.92lbs
Randy Bush/ Mike Coursey- 8.92lbs
Mark Hetkowski/Chris Hayes -7.70lbs
Brian Lee/Matt - 6.14lbs
David Sherry- 5.93
Mitchell/Poole- 1.76lbs
Alan Swink- 0.00lbs
Smith/Jaret- 0.00lbs
Richie- 0.00lbs


----------



## Travis Clay (Mar 8, 2010)

*no luck*

looks like chad smiths luck didnt follow him!


----------



## Perkins (Mar 8, 2010)

Hunter Haven said:


> Talked to Perkins earlier about your success.
> Good job.
> Post up that PIG young man...LOL



He asked me to post it Haven so here it is. Thats a fine fish and I enjoyed having you a long for the day. Oh and where is your hat buddy?


----------



## mikef61 (Mar 8, 2010)

Nice job Perkins...and looks like a great partner. Nice toad. Congrats Austin!


----------



## Outdooralm (Mar 9, 2010)

Perkins said:


> He asked me to post it Haven so here it is. Thats a fine fish and I enjoyed having you a long for the day. Oh and where is your hat buddy?


Their was this gust o wind I guess


----------



## aaron batson (Mar 10, 2010)

Way to go Austin!!! Great fish - congrats. And Eric that is just awesome that you were able to take him along.


----------

